# Dewalt DW50 P/T Manual?



## jimi43 (1 Mar 2010)

Hi Guys and Girls...

My mate in the village has "given" me his DeWalt DW50 planer/thicknesser to "look after" for a while...and it is in need of a bit of a service.

I am trying to figure out all the adjustments but there are a few setup bits that I would prefer to do properly.

Does anyone perhaps have the manual for this old model or maybe someone has one without a manual who knows what to twiddle and can help.

Cheers guys and gals

Jim


----------



## 9fingers (1 Mar 2010)

Hi Jim,

I've looked in the usual places to no avail. Just too old I guess.

I see that it uses the same blades as the dw 5111. maybe this manual might be similar enough to help you??

Bob


----------



## jimi43 (1 Mar 2010)

Yes...it is an 80s classic.












and here we have the shot for Health and Safety....note the fingers and the eyes...NICE!






That is Norm's Dad...before he had a shirt transplant....  

I have been trolling too Bob...I will find a manual...I will!!! :wink: 8) 

I want to don that shirt and trim me fingers!

Seriously...wouldn't it be luverly to get it back into that nick...it is built like a brick proverbial

Jim


----------



## kundkresto (21 Aug 2011)

If you are still looking, I have a complete manual for the machine. I can scan it and send it as .pdf if you like...Have the DW55...works great. Need to find a set of infeed /outfeed rollers though.


----------



## jimi43 (21 Aug 2011)

kundkresto":330a9iuu said:


> If you are still looking, I have a complete manual for the machine. I can scan it and send it as .pdf if you like...Have the DW55...works great. Need to find a set of infeed /outfeed rollers though.



That is very kind of you my friend but I found one:

Anyone wants it please click here

It's for the DW1150 but it's virtually the same.

Cheers again

Jimi


----------



## Thedavydark (9 Apr 2015)

I've just picked up an old DeWalt DW50 which is in need of a little tlc.
One thing I've noticed so far is that the cutter block has 2 threaded holes drilled through it on each side, presumably for some type of regulation of the blades. Unfortunately these holes on my machine are all empty.
Could anyone who has a DW50/55 explain to me what should be in the holes (type of screw? diameter?). I downloaded the pdf of the DW1150 manual from the link given here, but the blade adjustment mechanism appears to be slighty different on that model.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,

Dave

PS one of the little orange plastic feet is missing too. Any ideas as to where I might find something suitable to replace it?


----------



## rodisi (13 Jul 2017)

Hello, a new member to the forum here. I'm reviving this thread because I have a question on a Dewalt DW50 Planer. An acquaintance, who has one and never used it or know anything about it, has let me use it. I downloaded the manual that someone so kindly has posted and I'm at the point of knowing a little of what to do only one problem. When I turn it on, it only stays on as long as I'm holding the ON button. I thought maybe it has something to do with the years of sawdust in but cleaning all that has not changed anything. I'm wondering if there is something I am missing. 

Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## Myfordman (13 Jul 2017)

The hold in contact on the starter is not working. Nearly every time this is due to dust. blow out the contactor with compressed air and this should fix it.

This is a common problem on most woodworking machinery fitted with contactor starters.


----------



## rodisi (14 Jul 2017)

Thanks for the quick and helpful reply Myfordman. Ishall look in the manual and see if I can find where it is.
Actually, this machine belonged to a lovely 85-year old carpenter/joiner, neighbour, who helped me a lot with woodwork. Only thing is, I don't think he ever cleaned it so the first thing I did was clean it but not knowing, I missed that bit.


----------



## rodisi (17 Jul 2017)

I have looked up the manual but unfortunately cannot find a contactor. Looking at the motor and power section, everything appears enclosed and safe from dust. If I did want to open it to get to the contactor, I would imagine it's the two screws either side of the ON button plus the two directly below. I'd appreciate confirmation that I'm on the right track and that opening it nothing is going to spring out at me.


----------



## Myfordman (17 Jul 2017)

Yes that is where I would attack. There are a few other ways of achieving a no volt release apart from a contactor. The contactor solution relies on a coil to operate the switch and as your symptom is that the machine starts but does not hold in, then the contactor coil would need to be working and dust is the likely fault

Other cheaper and nastier solutions use the stop and start buttons to act mechanically on a switch contact that is held in by an electromagnet. The effect you are getting could still be dust on the hold in contacts but could also be an open circuit coil which is 99% unrepairable other than by a total enthusiast with the patience to rewind a coil of thousands of turns of gnats cock wire.

The best solution if cleaning out dust does not fix it is to fit a proper contactor with built in motor protection which will cost around £30 from toolstation. Make sure you select the correct operating current for the overload trip - these are sold separately but within the £30 budget.


----------



## rodisi (17 Jul 2017)

Thanks for the confirmation. As it is not my planer, I want to make sure that I can put it back together again after opening it. I have a feeling this has been done before as one of the four screws is a different type.


----------



## Myfordman (17 Jul 2017)

I've just spotted that you are in Germany so my reference to UK supplier Toolstation was not helpful - Apologies


----------



## rodisi (18 Jul 2017)

No problem. Glad to have a name. If I can't get it here I can always get it sent to a UK address.


----------



## rodisi (20 Jul 2017)

I took the switch/contactor unit apart, and although the contactor inside appears to be a completely sealed plastic unit, I forced some air through it. Put it all back, same problem. Decided to go the old fashioned route - pressed the ON switch a few times in rapid succession and off it went. No idea what solved it.


----------



## Bald eagle (10 Jun 2018)

Hi, I’m new here and was wondering if anyone could help.
I have a Dewalt DW50 and it has no mains lead attached, I removed the start/stop switch cover and I don’t know where the live and neutral wires go, I can see the earth connection.
Thankyou.


----------



## Bald eagle (10 Jun 2018)

Hi guys,
I am new to this forum and have an issue with a DW50 power lead, or should I say lack of one. When I take off the blue start/stop switch cover I can see the earth wire location but I’m not sure which ones to install the live and neutral into, would it be at all possible for someone out there who has this machine to remove their switch cover and take some pictures showing where the live and neutral wires go. There’s only 2 screws hold the cover on and nothing will come out and get lost. I would be eternally grateful to someone that could help me with this situation.
Kind regards,
Paul
AKA, Bald Eagle.


----------



## Lemondixon (27 Feb 2019)

jimi43":1yozfaae said:


> kundkresto":1yozfaae said:
> 
> 
> > If you are still looking, I have a complete manual for the machine. I can scan it and send it as .pdf if you like...Have the DW55...works great. Need to find a set of infeed /outfeed rollers though.



Hey there, I appreciate this thread is old but if you are still able to send or post a PDF of the DW50 manual that would be very much appreciated. 

Thanks

Steve


----------



## woodcarver (14 Jul 2019)

Im looking for manual fordewalt 
dw 50 planer thicknesser


----------



## Bm101 (15 Jul 2019)

jimi43":15qc8vhy said:


> kundkresto":15qc8vhy said:
> 
> 
> > If you are still looking, I have a complete manual for the machine. I can scan it and send it as .pdf if you like...Have the DW55...works great. Need to find a set of infeed /outfeed rollers though.
> ...


----------



## city17 (13 Mar 2020)

Just acquired a DW50 in good condition, the only thing wrong with it is that the belt to drive the feed mechanism snapped. Does anyone know where to get a good replacement? The previous owner purchased a belt that didn't really work (wrong size). 

I could find a belt on Solent Tools (can't post links on here yet for some reason, google for _SOLENT TOOLS Drive Belt To Fit DEWALT DW1150 (500mm_)), which corresponds approximately to the right length (the snapped belt is 510mm, but I'm not 100% sure it is the original belt). 

But since it's for the DW1150 and not the DW50 I don't know if it is actually the right one. Maybe someone here has replaced this belt before?


----------



## TheUnicorn (13 Mar 2020)

Not sure if anyone is needing one still but there is a page on thingyverse.com that claims to have a manual included alongside the 3d printing files.

My tablet is not letting me paste the link, but just go to the site and search dw50 or thing number 3068414

Hope it helps


----------



## Bm101 (13 Mar 2020)

TheUnicorn":kyz2jpmx said:


> Not sure if anyone is needing one still but there is a page on thingyverse.com that claims to have a manual included alongside the 3d printing files.
> 
> My tablet is not letting me paste the link, but just go to the site and search dw50 or thing number 3068414
> 
> Hope it helps



https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3068414/files


----------



## TheUnicorn (13 Mar 2020)

Thanks, that looks like the link, https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3068414/files


----------



## Trevanion (13 Mar 2020)

city17":2cyo7bk5 said:


> Just acquired a DW50 in good condition, the only thing wrong with it is that the belt to drive the feed mechanism snapped. Does anyone know where to get a good replacement? The previous owner purchased a belt that didn't really work (wrong size).



Is it just a standard Poly-V belt? If so you can probably figure out what type you need and get one from a belt supplier for peanuts compared with the rip-off spare part dealers that charge 1000% mark-up on the same thing.

"Welcome! Welcome to City 17"

Just me? :lol:


----------



## Bm101 (13 Mar 2020)

No. :wink:


----------



## city17 (13 Mar 2020)

Trevanion":3fptck0o said:


> city17":3fptck0o said:
> 
> 
> > Just acquired a DW50 in good condition, the only thing wrong with it is that the belt to drive the feed mechanism snapped. Does anyone know where to get a good replacement? The previous owner purchased a belt that didn't really work (wrong size).
> ...



Correct 

On topic, I actually managed to find two places that sell exact replacement belts, and ordered at one (in Germany). I'll post an update when I know if it works properly. If it doesn't, I'll follow your suggestion (the replacement one wasn't actually too expensive, about €20 including shipping from Germany).


----------



## Bm101 (13 Mar 2020)

You are chosen. Or have been chosen...

3 is out soon.
Honest.


----------



## Trevanion (13 Mar 2020)

[youtube]nvipzqwVzqM[/youtube]


----------



## Bm101 (13 Mar 2020)

I'm still waiting for Jet Set Willy 3.
:|


----------



## city17 (7 May 2020)

Forgot to update on my search for the belt for the drive feed mechanism. The belt I found in Germany (bought this one here) worked perfectly! It's actually for an ELU machine, but that was also made by DeWalt and 99% the same machine. I think they ship to most of Europe (at least they did to NL).


----------

